# Hello All



## SkyJack (Dec 7, 2009)

Just joined today.
Looks like a great site.
I am looking forward to sharing info back and forth with you.
Thank you for allowing me to join.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome! Feel free to look around. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

